# What Junk Food does for Girls (before & after)



## russianrobot (May 3, 2011)

i haven't perused this site much, standard lists/comedy type yadayada

i thought there would be some on this board who enjoy this-

(typical shitty comments though at the end  :doh: )

http://izismile.com/2011/02/28/what_junk_food_does_to_girls_part_2_18_pics.html


----------



## tjw1971 (May 4, 2011)

I saw someone pass around the link to that web page before. Really, it just seems like it's being thrown together by someone who's on an anti fast-food kick, and/or just wants to try to shock people with how fat young women are getting from it?

Ironically, I think in quite a few of those pics, the "before" ones are awful. Some of the women either look WAY too skinny to me, or they're just plain "bleah" looking. (I mean, not to pick on anyone in particular, but look at pic #5 in that "part 2" of the page as one example. The girl just looks unhappy AND kind of dorky looking with those ugly glasses on. In her heavier photo, she's smiling and just looks more pleasant to be around, and aware of her looks.)

Now, the girl in the #16 set of photos is really attractive, both in the before and in the after pics -- but the BBW lover in me thinks that's one sweet tanned belly she's got in those after pics!




russianrobot said:


> i haven't perused this site much, standard lists/comedy type yadayada
> 
> i thought there would be some on this board who enjoy this-
> 
> ...


----------



## kioewen (May 11, 2011)

Most of those are just photoshopped images. Not real.


----------



## Pefird (May 13, 2011)

Number 5 actually looks younger after her "gain."


----------



## Apple Man (May 13, 2011)

I've seen 16 a few times, but does anyone know who she is?


----------



## coyote wild (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm tempted to say each "after" picture is a vast improvement, but I know how chauvinistic that can sound. Honestly though, they're all beautiful at both sizes. I didn't read the comments, but this is the Internet, I'm pretty sure I can guess what they say with a 70% certainty. I don't get why people can be so hateful and up in arms about something as trivial as body size.

Trivial in the grand scheme of the cosmos, I mean. Surely not trivial to me, but I'm not going to berate someone for it.


----------



## MissAshley (Jun 20, 2011)

I think all these women are beautiful in all of their pics. 

From my own experience, I used to be kind of a fast food junkie because I hate to cook. Although I never gained from it, the food is so energy draining and I often suffered chest pains. It's lethal to your arteries when you eat it that much!


----------



## mjbmxz (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunno what's in fast food, but for some reason it gives me a headache after I have it.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jun 29, 2011)

I heard that those before and after diet ads are actually backwards. They usually pick some really buff person and take the before picture and then have them gain weight for the after picture. 

Oh to get paid to get fat... haha...


----------



## largebob280 (Sep 24, 2011)

CuriousKitten said:


> I heard that those before and after diet ads are actually backwards. They usually pick some really buff person and take the before picture and then have them gain weight for the after picture.
> 
> Oh to get paid to get fat... haha...



I think that practice was common years ago when the weight loss advertizing was mostly in magazines. The authorities in the U.S. got after most of those advertisers for false claims, but it only slightly changed the way they do things. Now, the unscrupulous advertisers (like the "hydroxy..." people) find individuals that are always working out and pay them to stop working out for a while and get as fat as they can. They are photographed in their out of shape condition and asked to get back in shape for the "after" photos. I'm also guessing they lose a few of their "clients" when those people discover the joy of great quantities of delicious food.

BTW - the "girl" in #18 is more than one person. The one in the red dress is a model for the Southern-Charms web site, under the name "dddelicious.".


----------



## bbwsrule (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know if these comparisons are real or not, but I agree that these are some very pretty girls. Needless to say I think they look better with more meat on the bones. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nobody is going to believe this but I know who 18 is. I'm not kidding either. Wish there was a way to get that picture removed....oh well.


----------



## s13 (Oct 10, 2011)

Half look much better skinny, some look better chubbier IMO.


----------



## mandylover (Oct 18, 2011)

I think they all could use a good steak.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 19, 2011)

The gals look great to me.

Dennis


----------



## nahger1011 (Oct 20, 2011)

It should say "what girls do when they find out what men really like"


----------



## ssbbwlover154 (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know who 16 is?


----------

